# Which syn. oil is the number one rated?



## Hardware67 (May 10, 2011)

Which oil should I buy for my 2000 Jetta GLX VR6 12v? 

I just had a valve job done, new chains and guides, and also a new clutch.

The motor has 187,000 miles on it?

Does anyone know which syn. oil the current best? Amsoil?

Thanks guy's !!bb


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

AMSoil is a great product, but refining technology has left the need for 
PAO base oils in the dust. Therefore, we get great otc oils cheap.

I understand how the shelves seem kind of bare when looking for a good Euro VR6 oil. Thick 30s are generally the way to go. That leaves German Syntec 0w-30, Rotella T5 SemiSyn 10w-30 HD, Mobil 1 10w-30 HIGH MILES, and Maxlife Synth....add BMW Castrol 5w-30.

I know how everyone wants synth, but it's completely unnecessary in a non-turbo engine out to 5000 miles. That being the case, I strongly urge you to try the Rotella 10-30 HD. The diesel oil additives are ideal for break-in and it's simply a fantastic oil. 

The M1 HiMiles is any easy pick for a synth oil, I covered it in other posts. I can't recommend lighter 30 weights, like Edge or Pennzoil Platinum, although I know they work for me and most other cases, it does fall outside the 'specs'. Elevated oil temps being the only issue to watch for.

That being the case, dino 5w/10w-30s have a counterpart in the 10w-40 product. So, you could either mix some or simply use 40 in summer and 30 in winter. Dino is the same as "synth", in reality. Outside of arctic conditions, or extended 10k changes, its' absolutely pointless.


----------

